# Licking Feet



## pinkteaji (Dec 7, 2012)

So my 21 month old spoo Shelton is licking his feet constantly and its his two back feet. He has done this before but that was because he had razor burn so we've been shaving the bottom of his feet with a 10 blade.
But, this time, we didn't shave his feet and he was licking it anyway. His feet were a little fuzzy but it wasn't overgrown at all and they were clean.

He was licking it so much and it was very wet and red. So, we cleaned the feet, dried it with cold air, and then shaved the hair because we wanted to see if there was anything there on his skin or any signs of more irritation other than just the redness (that was due to him licking). However, there was nothing. He continued to lick his feet (I was in class), and it got so bad that the bottom of his back feet became super red and raw. So, we cleaned it again, sprayed some anti-septic spray and wrapped it with vet-wrap to prevent him from getting to it. 

After we wrapped it, I guess because he couldn't get to the back ones now, he's now licking his front paws and occasionally his thigh. Is this a sign of stress or something else? Just thought I'd get other people (more qualified and with more doggy experience) opinion first. His health seems perfectly fine and he has two dogs to play at home. He is on Taste of the Wild Wetlands Formula and he's been on this since September of last year (to help him gain weight). 

If anyone has an idea of why he might be doing this, please feel free to comment  Any help is appreciated, thank you!


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

I've heard that can indicate an allergy. May be time for a trip to the vet, if he's damaging his skin.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

You might want to take him to the vet just to rule out anything else, but sometimes dogs just get into the habit of licking their feet; my vet said it's like how some people bite their nails. My lovely little Bedlington licked her feet, and so did my pit bull; I waited too long to address it. By the time the vet had ruled everything out and we realized it was just a habit, the Beddie was so addicted to licking her feet it was almost impossible to stop her! (My pit bull had allergies, so that was probably why she did it) So you might want to put socks on her now, or those little rubber booties...maybe bitter apple?


----------



## pinkteaji (Dec 7, 2012)

It's just weird for me because he didn't do it before and all of a sudden he's doing it now. I get this weird feeling that he's stressed out (hvent taken him iut for a walk but he does play with the other two dogs we have) but I will be taking him to the vet soon. I also realized my sister bought him the wrong kind of TOTW. We usually get wetlands but she got the one with the salmon in it. Not sure if that can cause a big difference but I'm hoping that's what it is but we'll see with the vet  thanks for your advice and ill keep you guys posted. Also still feel free to post in what you may think the reason for his feet licking. I'm always interested in everyone's opinions 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Poodlemama99 (Feb 12, 2010)

It could be OCD behavior and the feet licking is his coping mechanism. My Lila had OCD and licked her feet when stressed. When we tried to break her of that she licked the carpet. It was sad. We tried doggie Paxil but she had reactions to it so the poor girl just always had red feet. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Poodlemama99 (Feb 12, 2010)

Based on his age it could definitely be OCD. It usually shows up in adolescents or young adults just like in people. Ask your vet. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

It could be allergies, especially since you stated he's eating a different food, or it could be boredom. But I'd have a vet check him out since licking so much that his skin is raw.


----------



## georgiapeach (Oct 9, 2009)

I'd suspect the food, if it recently changed. My westie mix goes NUTS licking her feet when she's allergic to something in her kibble, until they're bright red. Her ears also turn bright red inside. It took quite awhile to find one she can tolerate (California Natural Salmon and Peas). Some possible irritants: grains, potatoes (esp. white), alfalfa (if also allergic to grass), grass eating protein sources (if also allergic to grass). 

Other possibilities: a change in laundry detergent, floor cleaner, shampoo, yard treatment chemicals, etc.


----------



## pinkteaji (Dec 7, 2012)

We'll be going to the vet hopefully this saturday if his behavior doesn't clear up by then (that's also when I have free time to take him to the vet). His feet looked a little better today (because I wrapped it with vet wrap so he couldnt get to it) so we went on a 1 hour and 30 minute hike-

lol as I was typing this, he started licking again. Looks like vet visit on Saturday and I'll ask them about OCD. Will keep you guys posted; thank you so much for your advice and thoughts!


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

It could be allergy. It could be OCD or let's say the licking has become a habit. I don't wrap when the site is licked/chewed raw. I spray apple cider vinegar/water solution on it a few time a day and let it air dry. It stings at first but the redness is gone within a few days. Put a cone on him so that he can't lick.

Every time after I shave my dog's feet and fact, I put some Coat Handler Skin Works on there.


----------



## Oreo's Mommy (Dec 18, 2012)

My Fifi only started licking her feet after a groomer painted her toenails in Japan. She was 6 years old when it happened and licked and nibbled at her paws intermittently until she passed away at 14 years old. She still loved going to the groomer...any groomer...I just made sure I told them not to use any nail polish.


----------



## pinkteaji (Dec 7, 2012)

Just came back from the vet. He took a swab of his feet and it was a mixture of bacterial and yeast infection. He's not sure what could have instigated him to lick to that point (he's particularly sensitive about his left foot) but he prescribed some cefalexin and hydroxyzine to take daily twice a day and some phytovet antiseptic liquid to wash his feet twice a day. I forgot to mention about the food to the vet but I went and bought his old (the correct one; wetlands formula from TOTW) and fed it to him. He doesn't seem to be wanting to lick or anything right now so hopefully he's feeling a lot better. The only thing I'm worried about is his mouth since this was happening before the feet. (little pink/flesh spots on his mouth).


----------



## WhosMyFluffyPuppy (Jan 12, 2013)

Glad you found out what was going on! I had no idea dogs could get yeast infections in their feet!


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Glad you found out what's going on.


----------



## Rhett'smom (Sep 23, 2012)

A suggestion of a home remedy for yeasty of the feet. My first poodle had a foot problem with yeast as well. The vet had me soak his feet every other day in vinegar water. Smelled funny but he did not have any more problems. My vet said it happens when their feet stay damp... Lived in Florida rain practically every day .. Thought it might help


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MrsKaia (Dec 3, 2011)

My miniature (Yuki) is still recovering from a yeast infection. Now she only has yeasty hind feet, but when we adopted her (abt. 8 months ago) she had rusty discolorations around her dew claws, on her armpits, belly, inside of her thighs, and directly under her tail. Back then she was recovering from an ear hematoma and what not, so she was on quite a lot of medication, which must've suppressed the itching. I've tried the regular way, with antibiotics etc, but it only seemed to come back worse than it was. And at some point the skin on her flank, the inside of her ear flaps and around the ear opening started to turn a dirty greyish color. So last November I decided to try the holistic approach. I put her on a low glycemic diet (because yeast feeds on sugar), and I started giving her daily foat soaks. First a mixture of white vinegar, peroxide and water. Lately with a mixture of Betadine and water. And in the evening, after her feet have dried, I put a homeopathic herbal salve on her hind feet and cover her feet in socks. It is a slow process, but for her it seems to work. It took some time, and a lot of patience, but she is getting better, without antibiotics. And she is getting more energetic too 

I hope Shelton gets well soon. I know how annoying the constant licking and biting can be for us, but it must be driving them crazy :sad:


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

A holistic vet suggested a few drops of grapeseed extract oil in the water, which I did for my Jake since he had allergies his entire life.

May help, won't hurt, see excerpt below:


Internal Benefits
Grapefruit seed extract is a popular natural treatment for gastrointestinal disorders in dogs. There are claims that it resolves bacterial, fungal, viral and parasitic issues. Some reports suggest that grapefruit seed extract is useful in treating upper respiratory infections, like kennel cough. It can be administered to treat a specific health concern, or it can be used as a daily supplement, especially when added to drinking water, to establish an ongoing level of protection. Grapefruit seed extract is often used as a component in a raw food diet, to disinfect raw poultry, fish and other ingredients.



Read more: Grapefruit Seed Extract for Dogs | eHow.com Grapefruit Seed Extract for Dogs | eHow.com


----------



## pinkteaji (Dec 7, 2012)

Thank you guys so much for all your wonderful advices! Holistic sounds awesome and I might go to that if the antibiotics and what not doesn't work out. So far Shelton is doing great! He has stopped licking!!! The day we got back from the vet I went to buy his proper old food and idk if it was that or the medicine but he has stopped licking! Also we've been going on hikes again and I just need to make that part a more regular part of my daily life (along with school). Whether it was the exercise or the food, I'm just glad he stopped! Feet is looking better. We've been cleaning it with the prescribed antiseptic liquid  

Thank you guys again! If anything comes up or if his feet gets better/worse, I'll let you guys updated


----------

